# Returning to normal cycle after failed IVF



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

I had -ve IVF  almost three weeks ago.  Decided to start using OPK for next few months starting this cycle (probably daft, but I wanted to do something positive after disappointed of BFN).  However, haven't seen LH surge so far (now on cd 18 and starting testing on day 11).  I normally have regular cycle (28 days) but am starting to wonder how long IVF drugs may stay in body and affect cycle.  Anyone have any useful info?  Thanks!


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Cycle after IVF can be a weird one and not everyone ovulates in this one. Can also be a longer than normal cycle. Next cycle should be more back to normal.

Ruth


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks, Ruth.  That's very useful (and reassuring!) to know.


----------



## KatieJ (Dec 10, 2003)

I am usually 28 days too - but after a negative ICSI cycle I was 6 weeks.  Funnily enough I ovulated on day 28 which would have been when I'd normally expect AF!
I seem to be back to normal now, as I have just ov'd and it seems to be about the right time.
Good luck with the OPK's and hope you conceive naturally after your disappointment.
Love Katie x


----------

